# Dr Phobic Costume



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone seen one of these in person, or have one for that matter? I just ordered one, since Party City only carries Large, and I need XL. I'm just wondering, how good the mask and hands look. I'm SURE the mask is not nearly as nice as it looks in the photo, but the overall costume is the look I've been searching for for years. I plan to make my own mask to go with it, but was curious about the overall quality of the costume as well.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

looks like a pretty good costume.
the mask is probably touched up and was most likely filled with soft foam to fill it out better.

but over all the costume looks good.


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, here it is. My review of this costume. I just got it Tuesday, and I must say, the jacket is exactly what I've been searching for. I love it! However, the mask and hands basically suck. It doesn't look too bad when wearing, but it could be better. It's a cheap vinyl mask crushed into the packaging with no care and the hair as you can see, is NOTHING Like in the photos they offer. The mask has potential, but it's just carelessly marketed and packaged.

I did not have anyone around to take these photos for me, so I had to set auto timer which focuses on myself standing in front of the camera when I press the button, then I walk 12 feet away.  

Anyway, here is the costume as it comes out of the package...









I have no plans of wearing the mask or gloves. I plan to use the gravedigger wig shown in this photo...









over top of my head in which my face will be covered by this facial appliance...









with white out contact lenses which I've ordered from Amazon for $35 (best deal I've found yet)...









And I'm already 6' 2", but I'm going to increase that by 5" with these that you can get for as little as $30 on Amazon...









I plan to get either this walking stick, or something similar...









By next year I will have invested in a real top hat rather than this one. Although this one isn't too bad, especially if some type of support is added inside of it to keep it's shape, I want a good one by next year.

And no, I don't work for Amazon, nor am I on any affiliate program with them.  It's just that in my search for these items, I've found them to be the cheapest. Anyone know somewhere cheaper, I'd love to know about it!


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow that's going to look great when you get done with it! Make sure you post some pics when you do! 

I am going to do a vampire thing this year and I just ordered a pair of these: ( I am not the guy in the picture)










I got them for $34.49 (that's with shipping) from:

Color Lens 4 Less, Color Contact Lens & Crazy Contact Lens

They are the white Manson lenses, but they also have the regular white ones like you ordered. (The difference being the extra black ring around the outside I think)

They have all kind of costume lenses on sale right now for $29.99.


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Urshag said:


> They have all kind of costume lenses on sale right now for $29.99.


Dude, thanx for that tip! My wife still needs a pair for her witch costume, and I think we'll be going with that company. She's looking for nothing in particular, just wants to jazz it up with the eyes cuz the effect is immeasurable!  We like the red manson ones or maybe even the green.


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey no problem! Just remember they are shipping from China and take about 7 to 10 days according to their web site, so order soon!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

what a difference just by using the white hair!


----------



## john davis (Nov 3, 2008)

*just bought it*

just bought the costume new for this year. $79.00 large, at Party City. They had xtra large in stock also. The mask is typical smelly rubber. but good enough to scare a few little kids off the front porch. lenses on mask fogged up so bad, I had to pop out the lenses for air. next year I will blacken out around the eyes with makeup and use it again. Costume was missing cufflinks that should have matched the buttons. Hair is also on the cheap side but works. I liked the crushed velvet coat. We had over 300 trick or treaters. Several requests to pose for pictures with some of them so the costume was a winner! The costume went well with the decoartion of my house it fit the grave yard theme I was looking for. JD


----------



## john davis (Nov 3, 2008)

*another thing*

I also recomend wearing a cotton head sock, (like the ones profesional painters wear) under the mask for comfort. Can be purchased at any paint supply store or Home Depot. JD


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, here it is. The completed costume as worn on Halloween! I love this costume! Only thing I forgot to do was paint my neck area gray like the rest of the face.  Oops. Oh well.


----------



## john davis (Nov 3, 2008)

*looks great*

Right about the grey on neck, maybe closer to the eyes too? Maybe a black turtle neck thin shirt? It'l help keep the mosquitos off! Walking stick looks great! JD


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

john davis said:


> Right about the grey on neck, maybe closer to the eyes too? Maybe a black turtle neck thin shirt? It'l help keep the mosquitos off! Walking stick looks great! JD


The stick I actually had to partially make myself. Given my finished height, it wasn't nearly long enough, so I took the ends off, and painted a copper pipe to a custom length, and fitted the ends to that.  In fact, I had to make a mold of the bottom piece and cast a new one in resin, as I could not remove the original without breaking it.


----------

